# Anyone Interested in Hosting a Machine Repair Class?



## Richard King (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi Everyone.   I am now recruiting "Hosts" for Machine Rebuilding and Way Scraping Classes.   I have several people looking to attend a class in NY, OH, MI, SE USA, CO.

We have a couple of members who volunteered there hobby shop but we never got enough students to make the class happen in IA and WI.

What you need is a shop that can handle 8 to 10 people.  You need to have a granite or a good cast iron 36" x 36" (aprox size) surface plate or a couple of smaller ones, a couple of heavy duty work benches, good lighting, bathroom, a small mill or lathe you might need some repair work done to it.  We usually start the class on Fri and do Sat and Sun, 10 hour days.  I teach you and the students.  You can see pictures and comments on our forum I help moderate "Machine Rebuilding and Restoration".
The "hosts" receive the training for free.  I donate part of the student fee's to the Hobby Machinist.  
Please give it some thought about opening your shop for a class this fall , next winter or when ever.
Have a good hump day.  Rich


----------



## turbotadd (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd love to host one in MN sometime...


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 10, 2013)

I am in NJ.  I have a friend with a shop big enough to handle students, and showing interest in having a meetup- I will talk to him about it.

Bernie


----------



## GoMopar440 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd love to host one here but still need to get my 20x20 shop in shape before it'd be suitable for holding a class. I still need to rewire it to get it a bit more reliable first. I only have a single 110V wire going to the building right now that always pops the breaker if anything else is running when my air compressor kicks on. When I get that straightened out I'll be contacting you ts see if there is any interest in doing a class here in the NW US states. I've got a mini mill (x2), mini lathe (7x14), an Atlas lathe (10x54) and a Bridgeport J-head with the small table to work on. There's a few granite shops around here as well and I plan on getting a big granite block soon.


----------



## Richard King (Jul 10, 2013)

GoMopar440 said:


> I'd love to host one here but still need to get my 20x20 shop in shape before it'd be suitable for holding a class. I still need to rewire it to get it a bit more reliable first. I only have a single 110V wire going to the building right now that always pops the breaker if anything else is running when my air compressor kicks on. When I get that straightened out I'll be contacting you ts see if there is any interest in doing a class here in the NW US states. I've got a mini mill (x2), mini lathe (7x14), an Atlas lathe (10x54) and a Bridgeport J-head with the small table to work on. There's a few granite shops around here as well and I plan on getting a big granite block soon.




I'm just getting people thinking about it.  If anyone is in the area of Montana or New Jersey, please PM these people to let them know your interested.  The host has to help with the emails too.    I have found out that we need to get out the word months ahead of it happening.  Thanks


----------



## Showoff (Jul 10, 2013)

Richard King said:


> I'm just getting people thinking about it.  If anyone is in the area of Montana or New Jersey, please PM these people to let them know your interested.  The host has to help with the emails too.    I have found out that we need to get out the word months ahead of it happening.  Thanks





 Ive already been thinking about it..... It would be great i have a friend that also wants to learn.

 I dont really have alot of space at the moment, but have a friend in central fl. That may let us use some of his space.

 im near clearwater fl. So a winter class would be great.

 Thanks Richard for all you do.

 John.


----------



## Richard King (Jul 10, 2013)

Showoff said:


> Ive already been thinking about it..... It would be great i have a friend that also wants to learn.
> 
> I dont really have alot of space at the moment, but have a friend in central fl. That may let us use some of his space.
> 
> ...



Thanks John for your kind words.   I do get paid for the classes....lol...  But the hosts are free.  sort of, ask Tommy Brooks down in GA if it was free to him.   ha ha...He did an awful lot extra, he had his daughter deliver or make lunches, cooked hamburgers....let me drive his SUV so I didn't need to rent a car....He is a wonderful guy and I can't thank him enough.  I had to raise the prices a little and increase the number of students as I have been taking along more equipment and tools to really give a complete class and shipping it or mailing it can get expensive.  A class in Florida in January or February sounds wonderful to me....I know many people retire there from MN. Or they are called Snowbirds...

When any of you get it figured out we can start to advertise it.   I am pretty booked up until November or December.  PM me and I will give you my email address.  I think we should wait for spring to do one in Montana because I don't ski...lol   
Thanks everyone.  Rich


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 10, 2013)

Richard King said:


> I'm just getting people thinking about it.  If anyone is in the area of Montana or New Jersey, please PM these people to let them know your interested.  The host has to help with the emails too.    I have found out that we need to get out the word months ahead of it happening.  Thanks



Sounds great Richard!  I am dying to take your class- I will work on my friend!  

Anyone else in NJ interested from here on HM?
I have a few friends that may be into it as well..


Bernie


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 10, 2013)

turbotadd said:


> I'd love to host one in MN sometime...



Alternatively, I'm good with Dayton MN.
My wife actually agreed to cook!

Summer 2013 is to late to plan for.
How about "winter break" after Christmas and before Spring 2014 classes begin?
Alternatively, Spring Break or anytime Summer 2014.

Can we make this an agenda item for the Group meeting in IGH MN late July?

Would like to get this on Minnesota/Wisconsin/Iowa/Dakota radar.


Daryl
MN


----------



## jamie76x (Jul 10, 2013)

My shop is in Pittston PA..... 1 hour south of Binghamton NY and 1 hour east of where NY, NJ and PA join together.
I have a 2000 sq foot building with a bathroom, 3x4" surface plate and a 3x4" cast iron plate. I'm game .....


----------



## Richard King (Jul 10, 2013)

Gentlemen,

It sounds like we have 2 shops pretty close to each other.  If we plan it right we might be able to do a class at both your places.  The key is getting enough people to sign up and when to do it.  As I said I am booked pretty much until December.  I have been invited to go to a reunion of all my classes..and possibly teach a few classes in Taiwan in October or November, I will know in a few weeks..   I am not real familiar with the weather in NJ and PA in December.  Maybe we should wait until spring?   We also need to think about who's closer to a International airport and how expensive the hotels / motels are.  
Why don't you guys talk...start to spread the word here and other forums you may belong to and see how many students we can get.   In this past spring and summer we were 2 for 4 in success of classes.   Daryl....I would prefer to plan a class here in Cottage Grove for the spring as I can walk across my driveway and not drive a hours.   I have room for 6 to 8 here...  Rich


----------



## jamie76x (Jul 11, 2013)

My shop is 1 mile away from the Wilkes-Barre/Scranton International airport if that helps. The weather here in december can be a little shakey, but i have not shoveled more than 4" of snow at any one time in the last few years that I have been here.  I would love to host a class like this, after hunting season is done dec 17th


----------



## Badge171 (Jul 11, 2013)

I would love to attend one,, I'm in central NY near Utica .. 
Regards


----------



## Richard King (Jul 11, 2013)

jamie76x said:


> My shop is 1 mile away from the Wilkes-Barre/Scranton International airport if that helps. The weather here in december can be a little shakey, but i have not shoveled more than 4" of snow at any one time in the last few years that I have been here.  I would love to host a class like this, after hunting season is done dec 17th



*UPDATE:  *  We are getting a lot of people interested and if all who say they are coming, come.  We won't have enough room at Jamies, so if Bernie wants to do one in say March or April  in NJ, we should be able to do 2 classes out East ...what's the saying about "when it rains it pours"
Be sure to PM Jamie or Bernie and let us know.

I'm hesitant for that date , being so close to the holidays.  What do you guys think about December so close to Christmas or how about the middle of Jan?   

The price should be about the same as the CA class, but I can't say it on here, against the rules.  

Lets decide on the date and then see how many we can get to sign up.

Rich


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 13, 2013)

My friend is interested in hosting in NJ, and seems to have similar sounding facilities to Jamie.  Just closer or Newark Airport, a big hub.  It's not like I hear about Minnesota, but it can hit-or-miss with snow in the early months.  December is a little crazy for a weekend away, for me.  Spring sounds like a good plan.
But I will ask around.  So far we have my friend and I!  


Bernie


----------



## leadunderpressure (Jul 13, 2013)

I might be interested in attending. It depends on timing and costs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## richl (Jul 13, 2013)

Iwould be interested in a NJ meeting. It would depend on costs an timeing.

Rich


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 13, 2013)

If there is ever a need for a class in NE Texas, I probably can arrange for it here at my shop. Just thinking ahead.


----------



## Richard King (Jul 13, 2013)

I am ready Tony.  The key is timing and planing in advance.  Want to talk about doing one in the spring before it gets Texas Hot in the summer.  The Dallas class we had 3 or 4 years ago was during your 60+ days of 100 degree's.  It was a miracle the AC worked in Nathans Quonset hut...It was a hot sucker.  Pick a weekend and start to talk about it and see how many want to attend.     Thanks Tony.  Rich


----------



## pestilence (Jul 13, 2013)

I'd LOVE to attend one in Arizona if it ever happens.  I don't have the space to host, but I do have a small ~12" (on the short side) grade B granite plate.

Edit: NM on the plate.  I just went back and reread your dimension needs.


----------



## jgedde (Jul 13, 2013)

Richard King said:


> Hi Everyone.   I am now recruiting "Hosts" for Machine Rebuilding and Way Scraping Classes.   I have several people looking to attend a class in NY, OH, MI, SE USA, CO.
> 
> We have a couple of members who volunteered there hobby shop but we never got enough students to make the class happen in IA and WI.
> 
> ...



Richard,

Where in NY?

John


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 13, 2013)

Uglydog said:


> Alternatively, I'm good with Dayton MN.
> My wife actually agreed to cook!
> 
> Summer 2013 is to late to plan for.
> ...



Count me in as a student if this comes about.  But yes, discussing it on the 27th at the UMHM get together would be perfect!


----------



## rafe (Jul 13, 2013)

Central or N. Fl would likely get enough interest ....


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 13, 2013)

Richard King said:


> I am ready Tony.  The key is timing and planing in advance.  Want to talk about doing one in the spring before it gets Texas Hot in the summer.  The Dallas class we had 3 or 4 years ago was during your 60+ days of 100 degree's.  It was a miracle the AC worked in Nathans Quonset hut...It was a hot sucker.  Pick a weekend and start to talk about it and see how many want to attend.     Thanks Tony.  Rich




Yep, we've had a couple of hot summers lately. But I have plenty of AC in the shop, so don't worry about that part. Obviously, Spring or Fall would make any travel to and from all that much cooler, but the shop will always be cool. We'll open this up for invitation and see what dates work out for everyone. I'm pretty flexible.


----------



## Richard King (Jul 14, 2013)

Jamie in PA is taking applications now in another tread he started in this Machine Scraping forum.  He had better results when he advertised in his own post.  We have had so many people interested in a 8 to 10 student class we might have another one in New Jersey later in the spring at Bernies shop. (see that thread)

When your ready we can advertise it here and other places.  I know another former student from Austin I am sure would want to come.  I know Tony is super busy so if you want me to help get this going I can, but usually the Host does a lot of the emailing as he gets the training for free 

For those of you interested PM me.  If any of you are interested in hosting a class we will be looking at Sept of this year, 1ST or 2nd week in Oct, Possibly November depending on how long I will be in Taiwan for my class reunion on Oct. 23rd, and next year.  I would prefer a winter class as escaping MN winters to teach in TX or Florida.  The way it works, once we get 8 to 10 people we ask for a 1/2 payment down that we do not cash until 60 days before the class starts.  

Just in case we don't get enough student I will refund your down payment.  If we have enough by then I will cash the down payment and send you all the info and a copy of my DVD that you can keep.  Then the first day of the class we ask for balance.  I can't discuss prices here, so please PM me so I can send you my email.
I will furnish everything you wil need plus you can bring a special project.  You can also get more info by looking in this forums past posts and you can see info from the GA and CA classes we held this past spring.  
Thanks as Happy Scraping   Rich


----------



## tekfab (Jul 16, 2013)

I'd love to host one here in Scotland, so Richard if you ever find that your going to be on this side of the Atlantic i would love to host one. I'm pretty sure we could certainly generate the interest.

Regards

Mike Young


----------



## Richard King (Jul 17, 2013)

tekfab said:


> I'd love to host one here in Scotland, so Richard if you ever find that your going to be on this side of the Atlantic i would love to host one. I'm pretty sure we could certainly generate the interest.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mike Young




I would love to travel to Scotland and tour your beautiful country.  I might bring my metal detector and see if I can find some Roman gold     Maybe we can increase the class size to 15 or 20 so it would cover my expenses.  Check with your friends there and after the class I can take a tour.  Maybe in 2014 sometime?
Thanks Mike for the invitation!   Rich


----------



## gi_984 (Jul 18, 2013)

Two things.

1.  Attend a class, you'll learn lots and well worth it.

2.  I would be interested in another scraping class in Cottage Grove, MN.

Chris


----------

